# Haxerl



## Keith Lyons

Dear WordReference people,

Recently in Bavaria I came across a local, mug-like coffee cup with the
tantalizing phrase on it "Tutzinger Haxerl".
Since then online I've found
the phrase "Deutschland ein Haxerl stellen".

But for the life of me I cannot find the English-language meaning of the word "Haxerl".
Could someone please tell me what this charming and mysterious
word means?

Hope it's not connected to the English word "hex" __

Thank you kindly, and Merry Christmas to all:
-- Keith Lyons


----------



## Demiurg

"Haxerl" is a diminutive of "Haxe" (Southern German for_ leg_).  In Standard German one would say:

_Deutschland ein Bein stellen_.

"ein Bein stellen" (_to trip somebody up_) could be a metaphor but could also refer to soccer or some other sport.


----------



## Alemanita

The Tutzinger Haxerl surely refers to a piece of meat, a pork's leg. Schweinshax'n, Schweinehaxe, Schweinshaxerl are a very common dish.
As for the rest, it's as Demiurg said.
Duden: Hachse, Haxe
Duden | Hachse, süddeutsch Haxe | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## Keith Lyons

Thank you, but "Haxerl" is still pretty hazy.  Why would a coffee shop in Tutzing sell cups with "Tutzing Haxerl" on them?  
Do you mean that this a special food dish of the place they're proud of?

Equally obscure is  "Deutschland ein Haxerl stellen".
This means, then, a motto to the effect that "Germany is a great piece of meat"?  Or "a remarkable soccer game"? Or "trips you up because it plays soccer so well"?

Sorry, guys, unclear.
Agree we've got a metaphor here.
But -- as the late, great Marshall McLuhan once quipped -- A metaphor? So what's it for?

Thank you for your patience!

Yours:  -- Keith Lyons.


----------



## Demiurg

"Deutschland ein Bein stellen" is a kind of imperative: _Let's trip up Germany!_ It could have been said for example by the coach of the Austrian soccer team (and "Deutschland" would refer in this case to the German soccer team).  Where did you read it?


----------



## bearded

Keith Lyons said:


> Why would a coffee shop in Tutzing sell cups with "Tutzing Haxerl" on them?
> Do you mean that this a special food dish of the place they're proud of?


My surmise: it's an advertisement concerning the local culinary specialty.


----------



## berndf

Keith Lyons said:


> Thank you, but "Haxerl" is still pretty hazy. Why would a coffee shop in Tutzing sell cups with "Tutzing Haxerl" on them?
> Do you mean that this a special food dish of the place they're proud of?


Are you really sure you read it correctly? Could it have been "Tutzinger Ha*f*erl" (_=mug from Tutzing_) instead?

If not, was there anything else on the mug, e.g. a picture of a girl in a mini skirt showing her pretty legs?


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> If not, was there anything else on the mug, e.g. a picture of a girl in a mini skirt showing her pretty legs?



That was my first thought, too.


----------



## Hutschi

Was it black letter typography? In black letter both letters are similar.

(Or it is a word play?)


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> "Tutzinger Ha*f*erl" (_=mug from Tutzing_)


Also das würde wohl am meisten Sinn ergeben... Die Version mit Haxerl ist mir unerklärlich auf einem Bierkrug.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die Version mit Haxerl ist mir unerklärlich auf einem Bierkrug.


Es geht nicht um einen Bierkrug sondern um ein


Keith Lyons said:


> mug-like coffee cup


Und _mug_ heißt auf bayrischem Bairisch _Haferl_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Und _mug_ heißt auf bayrischem Bairisch _Haferl_.


Was immer ein Haferl ist. Kein hochdeutsches Wort... Google Pictures bringt nur Schuhe... seltsam. Ich hatte Haferl immer grob als Krug oder so _übersetzt_. Hat ausreichend gut gepasst. 

Bedeutet es eher Tasse, Becher oder Krug?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Bedeutet es eher Tasse, Becher oder Krug?


Es bedeutet _mug_. In Standarddeutsch wird zwischen _cup _und _mug _nicht streng unterschieden. Insofern wären beide _Tassen_, ev. auch _Becher_, sofern du die Bezeichnung_ Kaffeebecher_ für das abgebildete Ding benutzt. Bairisch hat aber dieselbe Unterscheidung wie Englisch: _cup=Tasserl, mug=Haferl_ (in österreichischem Bairisch _Häferl_).


Kajjo said:


> Google Pictures bringt nur Schuhe... seltsam.


Es gibt eine Firma, die _Haferl _heißt und die stellt Schuhe her.


----------



## Resa Reader

berndf said:


> Es gibt eine Firma, die _Haferl _heißt und die stellt Schuhe her.



"Haferlschuhe" sind die typischen Trachtenschuhe, die (bayrische) Männer zu Lederhose bzw. Trachtenanzug tragen. Sie haben aber sicher nichts mit dem "Tutzinger Haferl" zu tun. ;-)

Google

Wie schon mehrfach erklärt wurde, ist eine Haferl eine große Tassen, ähnlich dem "mug" im Englischen. Man kann das Wort "Haferl" durchaus auf einer Karte in einem Kaffee in Bayern lesen.


----------



## berndf

Resa Reader said:


> "Haferlschuhe" sind die typischen Trachtenschuhe, die (bayrische) Männer zu Lederhose bzw. Trachtenanzug tragen. Sie haben aber sicher nichts mit dem "Tutzinger Haferl" zu tun. ;-)


Ja, genau. Und sie sind nach der Allgäuer Firma benannt, so wie _Tempo-Taschentücher_ und _Tesa-Film_. Mit dem bairischen Wort _Haferl_ hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Resa Reader

Kajjo said:


> Google Pictures bringt nur Schuhe... seltsam.
> Bedeutet es eher Tasse, Becher oder Krug?



Hier hast du deine "Haferl-Bilder":

Haferl Kaffee - Google-Suche


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In Standarddeutsch wird zwischen _cup _und _mug _nicht streng unterschieden.


Das wäre mir neu. Zwischen Tasse und Becher ist ja nun ein klarer Unterschied.


Resa Reader said:


> Hier hast du deine "Haferl-Bilder":


Danke, das sind eindeutig Becher und keine Tassen.

Gastronomisch ist da ja durchaus bedeutsam, weil Becher im allgemeinen doppelt so viel fassen wie Tassen.


----------



## Alemanita

berndf said:


> Could it have been "Tutzinger Ha*f*erl" (_=mug from Tutzing_) instead?



Das wäre natürlich das sinnvollste, dass auf einem Haferl auch _Haferl _draufsteht.
Es gibt allerdings auch Tutzinger Haferl, auf denen _Tutzinger Biergarten_ draufsteht.
http://cdn.ipernity.com/118/00/19/10280019.d671428b.500.jpg?r2


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Das wäre natürlich das sinnvollste, dass auf einem Haferl auch _Haferl _draufsteht.
> Es gibt allerdings auch Tutzinger Haferl, auf denen _Tutzinger Biergarten_ draufsteht.


Ja, das Foto hatte ich auch gefunden -- aber Haxerl? Kannst du dir das vorstellen?


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Ja, das Foto hatte ich auch gefunden -- aber Haxerl? Kannst du dir das vorstellen?


Ich kann es mir vorstellen und habe deswegen auch entsprechend geantwortet. Zum Beispiel ist das sog. "Tutzinger Haxerl" die Spezialität einer bestimmten Gaststätte und diese hat als Werbegeschenk _mugs, Becher oder Haferl_ damit bedrucken lassen ... ein bisschen an den Haaren herbeigezogen, ich gebe es zu, aber -  siehe das Foto oben. Vieles ist möglich.
Jedoch neige ich jetzt mehr zu berndfs Interpretation eines Lesefehlers.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Danke, das sind eindeutig Becher und keine Tassen.


Gut, wenn das für dich _Becher _sind, dann bedeutet _Haferl _in deinem Sprachgebrauch _Becher_. Ich würde regelmäßig nur _Becher _sagen, wenn es keinen Henkel hat. Für mich läuft ein _Haferl _nicht-bairisch unter "große Tasse" mit.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich würde nur _Becher _sagen, wenn es keinen Henkel hat.


Interessant. Becher sind für mich Becher mit oder ohne Henkel. Es ist eher das Verhältnis aus Höhe und Breite, das einen Becher ausmacht; mal abgesehen von der Standardgröße. Ich kenne eigentlich gar keine Becher ohne Henkel; wäre doch wohl auch sehr unpraktisch. Kaffeebecher haben immer Henkel, oder?

Also bei uns ist die Frage "Becher oder Tasse?" sehr eindeutig. Mich wundert, dass das uneinheitlich sein soll.

Es sind eher die "Spezialgeräte", die Fragen aufwerfen. Kleine Espressotassen haben z.B. oft eher eine Becherform.

Eine "große Tasse" ist für mich eine Tasse in Übergröße, wie sie hier neumodisch für manche Arten von Milchkaffee in Gebrauch sind.


----------



## Alemanita

Und dann gibt es noch den Pott Kaffee = Henkelbecher = Haferl.
Becher gibt es auch ohne Henkel: alle Plastikbecher für kalte Getränke, zum Wegwerfen.
Aber das wird alles, alles gelöscht, da es nix mit Haxen zu tun hat.


----------



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> Also bei uns ist die Frage "Becher oder Tasse?" sehr eindeutig. Mich wundert, dass das uneinheitlich sein soll.


Bei uns (Süddeutschland) lautet die Frage "Pott oder Tasse?"


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Ich würde regelmäßig nur _Becher _sagen, wenn es keinen Henkel hat. Für mich läuft ein _Haferl _nicht-bairisch unter "große Tasse" mit.



Unter einem "Becher Kaffee" würde ich auch einen Plastik- oder Pappbecher (ohne Henkel) verstehen.  Ansonsten bevorzuge ich "große Tasse"; "Pott" würde ich eher zu den von Kajjo erwähnten Tassen in Übergröße sagen.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Bei uns (Süddeutschland) lautet die Frage "Pott oder Tasse?"


Ein Pott Kaffee ist durchaus auch bei uns bekannt und ich hätte Pott eher für die norddeutsche Variante gehalten. Schön zu sehen, dass das überregional ist. Aber Pott ist für mein Empfinden (hier in Norddeutschland) eher umgangssprachlich und tendenziell "rustikal/einfach", teilweise scherzhaft einfach.


Demiurg said:


> Unter einem "Becher Kaffee" würde ich auch einen Plastik- oder Pappbecher (ohne Henkel)


Das ist natürlich eine zweite Bedeutung, die gewiss überregional ist.


Demiurg said:


> "Pott" würde ich eher zu den von Kajjo erwähnten Tassen in Übergröße


Dafür wiederum passt bei uns "Pott" gar nicht, allerhöchstens scherzhaft.

Aber zu einem Steingut-Becher mit Henkel einfach "Tasse" zu sagen, widerstrebt mir. Eine Tasse ist für mich immer flacher.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Haferl Kaffee ist auch in meinem Ursprungsdialekt (itzgründisch, gehört zur oberfränkischen Dialektgruppe) eine Kaffeetasse oder ein Pott Kaffee. (Das Wort "Pott" kannte ich von dort überhaupt nicht.) ("Pott" für große Kaffeetasse kam in Dresden erst nach der Wiedervereinigung auf, ist aber stark verbreitet. Vorher hieß es einfach "Topf" oder "Zuber" oder "Eimer". (Lied: "Wenn der Pott aber nun ein Loch hat ...")

Dafür gibt es (wahrscheinlich) eine Verbindung zum (Dialektwort) Hafen, dem Gefäß, das in die gusseisernen Küchenofen eingebaut war, um Wasser zu erhitzen. Meine Oma fragte immer, ob der Hafen voll Wasser sei ... (natürlich im Dialekt).

Bei Grimm ist Hafen noch ein ganz normales oberdeutsches Wort für "Geschirr" und "Topf".
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm


> HAFEN, m. geschirr, topf, ahd. hafan, havan, havin, habin, mhd. hafen (plur. häfeneNib. 117, 6 Zarncke) und haven (Berthold 483, 20). das wort ist wesentlich nur ein oberdeutsches (Luther verwendet es nicht, dafür töpfen, doch vergl. unten bei hafner), ...


Man findet es aber darüber hinaus. (Ob es heute noch verwendet wird, weiß ich nicht.)


> ... aber es findet sich auch über Süddeutschland hinaus in verengtem sinne; so in der gewerbesprache der glashütten, wo es den schmelztiegel bezeichnet, Jacobsson 2, 184, sogar in Mecklenburg und Pommern, wo man darunter ein gläsernes gefäsz versteht, in dem milch zum rahmen aufbewahrt wird (vergl. Dähnert 179b). vergl. DWB hebe, hewe im Lippischen ein milchgefäsz. Frommann 6, 211.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Keith, after we discussed it a lot, we found it is essential if the word contains x or f.
Could you check this?

I summarize in English, in case you could not follow us:
Haxerl = a special kind of meat. Schweinshaxe  Picture: http://www.bayerische-spezialitaeten.net/bilder/schweinshaxe.jpg
Haferl= a mug. https://www.oktoberfest.de/media/image/c3/1d/15/kaffeehaferl_schlank_600x600.jpg

There are some other meanings, but these two fit best to gastronomy.

It may be hard to read if "black letter". Do you have a picture of the script?


----------



## Resa Reader

Alemanita said:


> Bei uns (Süddeutschland) lautet die Frage "Pott oder Tasse?"


Ich komme auch aus Süddeutschland, aber "Pott" sagt hier niemand. Für mich ist das ein sehr norddeutsches Wort. In den Cafés hört man eher die Frage "Tasse oder Kännchen?".
Zu Hause ist ein "Haferl" ein große Tasse, egal welche Form sie hat.


----------



## Resa Reader

berndf said:


> Gut, wenn das für dich _Becher _sind, dann bedeutet _Haferl _in deinem Sprachgebrauch _Becher_. Ich würde regelmäßig nur _Becher _sagen, wenn es keinen Henkel hat. Für mich läuft ein _Haferl _nicht-bairisch unter "große Tasse" mit.



Bei uns ist das genauso. Einen "Becher Kaffee" bestellt in Süddeutschland niemand. Den bekommt man höchstens am Automaten. In der Mensa gab es früher immer Styropor-Becher.

Auch auf Getränkekarten wird oft zwischen "Tasse" und "Haferl" differenziert:

Feiern Sie im Tutzinger Hof - Hotel, Caffee, Restaurant in Tutzing am Starnberger See Getränkekarte


----------



## Keith Lyons

Sorry guys, I've googled
"Germany set Haxerl" from my home internet base and get lots of
gift "set"s for Christmas. Which is Not what I first got.
As the saying goes, sometimes too much information kills information.
Best & thanks again: 
-- K. Lyons


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, but this is completely other context.


----------



## Alemanita

Keith Lyons said:


> Sorry guys, I've googled
> "Germany set Haxerl" from my home internet base and get lots of
> gift "set"s for Christmas. Which is Not what I first got.
> As the saying goes, sometimes too much information kills information.
> Best & thanks again:
> -- K. Lyons



Tut mir leid, ich verstehe nur Bahnhof. Was ist nun mit der Tasse (local mug-like coffe cup)??
Da vergeht einem ja jede Lust zu helfen.


----------



## Resa Reader

Keith Lyons said:


> Sorry guys, I've googled
> "Germany set Haxerl" from my home internet base and get lots of
> gift "set"s for Christmas. Which is Not what I first got.
> As the saying goes, sometimes too much information kills information.
> Best & thanks again:
> -- K. Lyons



I don't have the least idea what you want to tell us with this post.


----------

